# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  حينما تُرخصُ الفتاة حَيَائـَهَا‎

## ابو عوده

حينما تُرخصُ الفتاة ـ(( حَيَائـَهَا ))ـ
مِــنْ أجـــلِ مَوضـتـَهَــا
حملة أحفظ اختك








حينما تُرخصُ الفتاة (( حَيَائـَهَا )) مِــنْ أجـــلِ [ مَوضـتـَهَــا ] !!


الفتاة بلا حياء ... كالوردة بلا رائحة
الفتاة بلا حياء ... كالليل بلا قمـر
الفتاة بلا حياء ... كالأرض الجدبـاء
الفتاة بلا حياء ... كالشمس بلا ضياء



إن عنوان الفتاة وميزتها .. وعلامة صلاحها .. هو صفائها ونقائها .. 
ولا يكون الصفاء والنقاء .. إلا بتحصنها بحيائها ..

لكم يؤلمني حقاً .. حينما أرى من الفتاة استرجالها .. 
وكم هو في قمة الإنحطاط أن تتحلى الفتاة بصفات الرجال ..

فالمؤلم هو أن ترى الفتاة تسير وتُسمعكـ قعقعت نعالها !!
ولا كأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال :
{ ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن‏ }

أو تسير وتفوح منها رائحة عطرها !!
ولا كأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرت بقوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية )

وأخرى تسير وقد كشفت عن ذراعها !!
وتُقابلكـ من كشفت وكحلت عيناها !!

لِمـَ كل هذا أختي الفتاة !! أهو لتقليد أعمى وموضة تتبعينها ؟!!
أيرضيكـِ أن تغضبي الله 
على حساب فتاة كافرة أو ساقطة تتبعين لبسها ومشيتها ؟!!


مهلاً أختي الفتاة !!

لتعلمي أن من وهبكـ جمالاً .. وحُسن خِلقة .. قادر أن يسلب منكـِ كل نعمة ..
 فلتلتزمي ما يطلب منكـِ رضاهـ ..

قالوا .. هذهـ العباءة الفرنسية ؟!!
وقفت ساخراً على من صنعها .. وفي المقابل وقفت حزيناً على تقبل بناتنا لها .. 
سؤال جال في خاطري .. وهل المرأة الفرنسية تلبس عباءة ؟!!

إننا نعيش في واقع مؤلم حقاً .. فقد أصبح الرجال أكثر عفـّة وتحصناً من بعض النساء 
هداهن الله .. ألا تعلم هذهـ الفتاة المتبرجة المتزينة .. 
أنها وإن أخذت عقول بعض الشباب المراهقة 
سيحل عليها وزرهـ ووزر ما يعمل به ..


إن ما يحزنني والله حينما .. أرى الشاب قد أسدل لحيته .. والطاعة قد نوّرت وجهه .. 
وثوبه قد قصّرهـ .. وفي المقابل نرى معه زوجته أو قريبته .. متبرجة متكشفة ..
 تنظر لحال الرجل فتقول ما أسعدهـ .. 
وتنظر في المرأة فتقول يارب أنزل عليها الهداية !!


ارحمينا أيتها الفتاة !!

نداء أوجهه لجميع الفتيات .. نداء أوجهه لمن تجلب لنفسها المضايقات .. 
أوجهه لكل فتاة غارقة في دنيا الملذات والشهوات .. 
أوجهه لكل من لا تعلم ماهي العقوبات ..

نداء أبعثه إليكـِ أختي الفتاة .. أنقله لكـِ من قلب أبيكـِ أو أخيكـِ .. 
أنقله من قلب كل إنسان يغار عليكـِ ..
إن ركبتي معي .. فكوني بحجابكـِ ملتزمة .. وإن سرتي معي فكوني هادئة تحدوكـِ السكينة .. 
وإن أخطأت فكوني قدوتي وصوبيني !!

أخيتي ..!!
وأنا أكفكف دموعي .. وأنا أصارع عبراتي .. أقولها لكـِ وقد غضضت طرفي .. 
وكسرتُ من أجلكـِ خاطري ..
أختي .. قدّري علي التزامي .. فلا أريد أن يتشمت الناس بي .. ولتخافي من خالقي ..
 كمـ أحقر نفسي .. حينما يقف الإنسان اجلالاً واحتراماً لتسير تلكـ المرأة المتحشمة الملتزمة ..
 وكم أحقرها حينما يُخطئ عليها أحد .. أرى الكل في صفّها ..
وفي المقابل .. حينما تمر تلكـ الفتاة المتبرجة .. يفرح بها المراهق ليُضايقها .. 
والذئب ليتمايل أمامها .. والعاقل يغض نظرهـ عنها .. 
وحينما يُخطئ أحد عليها .. يقولوا بيدها جنت على نفسها !!

كوني فتاة بالحياء متوّجة .. كوني فتاة جوهرة مصونة .. كوني فتاة بالحجاب متسترة ..
 فكم جلبت الموضة على الفتيات ألف حسرة وحسرة ..
 وإن أردتي الحقيقة فلتسألي كل فتاة عائدة تائبة !!

إن الفتاة في خلقتها .. كالزجاجة يجب المحافظة عليها .. إن إنكسرت فسدت .. وصعب إعادتها .
وإن الفتاة في رقتها .. كالوردة في حياتها .. فإن ذبلت هلكت وسقطت .. ولا قيمة لها .

أخيراً وجدت هذا الموضوع فأعجبني فحبيت أن أنقله لكم حتى يستفيد الجميع منه
وما كان من صواب فمن الله وما كان من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان 

دمتم فى حفظ الله

----------


## شمعة امل

كلامك صح 
مشكوووووور
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

*يسلمو ميرفا على المرور*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الفتاة في رقتها .. كالوردة في حياتها .. فإن ذبلت هلكت وسقطت .. ولا قيمة لها .

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

كلام صحيح وجميل 

ولكن لكل شب اخ اب ولي امر اصلح مابنفسك لتصلح مابغيرك 

لنتوجه للفائه الي كل مافيها غلط وتامر بغيرها بالصواب 

لو كان الاخ او الاب او ولي الامر صالح مؤدب خلوق 
لكان معاملته مع الفتاة باسلوب جميل ليقنعها بالصواب 

ولكن الخطاء بشخص لا يملك من الصلاح شيئ دائماً مايشك باخلاق الجميع او امر بالقسوه وتعامل بالقسوه مع الفتاة ليامرها بشيئ فاقده بذاته 

ااكد ليس الجميع ماينطبق عليهم هذا 

يعطيك الف عافيه 
موضيعك رائعه وجميله 
وكل ماتقدم مميز

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## النورس الحزين

كلام صحيح وجميل يسلمووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوع رائع
مشكور ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لتعلمي أن من وهبكـ جمالاً .. وحُسن خِلقة .. قادر أن يسلب منكـِ كل نعمة ..
 فلتلتزمي ما يطلب منكـِ رضاهـ ..
صح لسانك يا ابو حميد كلامك مزبوط  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

كوني فتاة بالحياء متوّجة .. كوني فتاة جوهرة مصونة .. كوني فتاة بالحجاب متسترة ..

فعلا رائع

----------


## مصطفى العزام

مشكور و يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا علي المرور يعطيكم العافيه :Icon31:

----------


## هلا

اللهم احفظنا يارب العالمين من كل فتنة 




الله يهدي الجميع 

يجب على الشاب ان يحفظ نفسه كي يحفظ اخته 


والله لايبلي حدا .

----------

